# Indoor or Outdoor



## Hoonin (Jan 28, 2004)

What is the difference between indoor and outdoor wire? Someone told me the only difference was the color. They said the two were identical other than that. He told me that since I was going to be buring the wire in pvc, going to my storage building, that it wouldn't matter since I live in a county that does not require a permit or inspection for this to be done. Was he right or is there a performance/saftey difference? Any help ASAP would be helpfull since I'm going to run the wire this weekend. Thanks for the help. I also want to run a phone line to my building, can I run it in the same pvc or will there be feedback or anything in the phone line? Thanks again.


----------



## theman (Dec 25, 2003)

In New York a Building permit IS required


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

I would think outdoor wire would have a better insulation, but I'm no electrician.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

theman said:


> In New York a Building permit IS required


He's not in NY and actually local codes are different. Not all areas require a building permit and some areas do not require an inspection for all work.

Hoonin, do not run the phone/cable in the same conduit. This is very much against code and not a good idea. 
Color has nothing to do with wet location wire or any properties of any wire. There is no such thing as indoor or outdoor wire. Some wire is suitable for wet locations and some wire is sunlight resistant. 
You would need THHN wire to pull in conduit.


----------

